# Rucking with Little Experience



## Bambi (May 11, 2019)

Hey all, I did a 5 mi ruck this morning with around 40+/- pounds in my rucksack (it is an older metal frame pack) it took 2hrs to do and I did it with a buddy with an opt 40 contract.





 My question is would it be advisable to do rucks like this with little experience/ how beneficial would it be to do 2 rucks a month like this? A good majority of this route is off-road/ on gravel, dirt.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 11, 2019)

A lot of your timed foot marches are on roads.  The standard pace for the 12-miler at a lot of schools is 3 hours or 15 minutes per mile.  That's a bit of a hustle especially when you load up with like 80lbs.  

How much running are you doing.  Overall I'd say good leg fitness has a lot to do with how well you ruck.  I'd also say do one every week if you really want to gain the specific fitness.


----------



## Bambi (May 11, 2019)

The roads would be super helpful with time, we walked a good majority of it (it rained yesterday, red clay is good for mud and puddles) I run every day other than Sunday. I try and get 25 miles a week atleast right now. The most I rucked was 15 miles for a Bataan last year, that was about 5 hours to do but it wasn't at my pace.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2019)

Hey guys -

There are only about a bazillion “rucking” threads on the site, and attempted new ones started every weekend.

Please review the many threads on this topic and tag into one of those.

All rucking, all the time...

Locked.


----------

